# Clownfish nuitrition?



## ThalesthePearsei (Jan 27, 2009)

I have an ocellaris, she is 3 inches. I am trying to figure out what and how much to feed. I will feed a large flake or about 10 brine shrimp per day. I am clueless about how much food she needs, and I am afriad I may under or over feeding. How much do I feed of what and should I feed everyday, or every other day? And, what foods should I be feeding?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i personally feed every 2 to 3 days. the usual diet is brine shrimp and/or Rod's food. I put the frozen food in a net and pre-rinse it with either tank water or RO water. The water the frozen foods come in is very high in phosphates (and im sure other things)

After atleast 2 rinses, i usually soak the food in selcon. I then use a pipette to feed certain areas of the tank.


----------

